# [dvd] outils de conversion

## Zoboulo

Bonjour,

Connaissez vous des outils de conversion des fichiers vob en un unique fichier .mpeg (ou autre), sans ré-encodage ? J'en connais pas mal sous windows mais j'ai jamais fais ça sous linux. Outils de barbus en ligne de commande acceptés, à condition qu'il y ait un peu de doc. 

Autre question : J'ai rippé un DVD, j'ai donc un dossier VIDEO_TS qui contient des .vob et .ifo. Ce dvd ne contient que des sous titres anglais. Comment puis-je rajouter des sous titre français (à partir d'un .srt) sans tout réencoder ? Pour le moment la seule solution que j'ai trouvé (sur un forum ubuntu) est de convertir en divx puis reconvertir en DVD ...

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Il te faudra demasquer le paquet  puis faire un emerge de k9copy

----------

## Zoboulo

Sur la page de k9copy : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Le flux vidéo est compressé pour faire tenir le DVD sur un support de 4.7 Go
> 
> 

 

Ce que je veux, c'est un logiciel capable de :

1) Transformer des .vob en un .mpeg/.m2v/n'importequoid'autre sans décompresser/recompresser

2) Ajouter un sous-tire au DVD (donc modifier les .vob/.ifo) sans décompresser/recompresser

Ou éventuellement deux logiciels séparés !

----------

## USTruck

Relis le site ou les docs, 

K9copy fait aussi de la conversion vers mpeg, divx, avi ........ avec ou sans subtitles

Pour les sous titres, voir http://sublib.sourceforge.net/

inclus dans le paquet gnome-subtitles

----------

## Temet

Pour le 2, ça risque de ne pas être évident vu que les ST des DVD ce sont des images toutes crades alors que le SRT c'est du texte que tu peux joliment afficher en police lissée avec un contour légèrement flouté ... 

... oui, j'ai toujours trouvé les ST des DVD à vomir, et alors?

----------

## razer

 *Zoboulo wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Connaissez vous des outils de conversion des fichiers vob en un unique fichier .mpeg (ou autre), sans ré-encodage ? J'en connais pas mal sous windows mais j'ai jamais fais ça sous linux. Outils de barbus en ligne de commande acceptés, à condition qu'il y ait un peu de doc. 
> 
> 

 

C'est possible avec mplayer, un truc du genre :

```
mencoder dvd://1 -dvd-device <répertoire contenant VIDEO_TS> -of mpeg -mpegopts format=dvd:tsaf -oac copy -ovc copy -o <tonfichiermpeg>
```

ou bien (moins sûr, çà fourare parfois des chapitres)

```
mplayer dvd://1 -dvd-device <répertoire contenant VIDEO_TS> -dumpstream -dumpfile <tonfichiermpeg>
```

Attention : ces 2 méthodes ne copieront que le titre choisi (ici le 1) et que la piste audio choisie (à préciser avec -aid). Il n'y aura pas de sous-titres sauf en les spécifiant, et ils seront hard codés

 *Zoboulo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Autre question : J'ai rippé un DVD, j'ai donc un dossier VIDEO_TS qui contient des .vob et .ifo. Ce dvd ne contient que des sous titres anglais. Comment puis-je rajouter des sous titre français (à partir d'un .srt) sans tout réencoder ? Pour le moment la seule solution que j'ai trouvé (sur un forum ubuntu) est de convertir en divx puis reconvertir en DVD ...

 

La solution est une nouvelle fois l'utilisation de mplayer : en nommant ton fichier srt avec le même nom que ton mpeg il sera chargé et accessible via la touche "j"

Si tu veux insérer tes sous-titres directement dans le fichier, je ne vois que le matroska (mkvmerge-gui)

----------

## Zoboulo

@USTruck : en effet, j'ai installé k9copy et il permet bien de faire le 1). Merci pour l'info !

@razer Pour le 2) le problème n'est pas de lire le .srt (pour ça je maitrise !) mais de l'intégrer dans une structure DVD (donc dans les .vob). Ça doit bien être possible puisque des logiciels comme devede font de l'authoring en intégrant des .srt. Cependant devede fait ça très mal, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver la configuration du rendu et ça donne toujours des trucs dégeulasse. En plus devede ne prend pas les structures DVD en entrée.

----------

## razer

 *Zoboulo wrote:*   

> le problème n'est pas de lire le .srt (pour ça je maitrise !) mais de l'intégrer dans une structure DVD (donc dans les .vob). Ça doit bien être possible...

 

Je l'ignore, étant donné que ce que je connais en structure dvd m'incite à utiliser autre chose, le matroska par exemple. Je sais qu'il est aussi possible de faire des structures avec menu sans utiliser le principe du dvd. Reste derrière tout çà l'aspect compatibilité avec les lecteurs, qui est probablement au centre de ton problème...

----------

